# What art program do you use?



## DramaticalSora (Sep 24, 2014)

As it says in the title: What art program do you use? I ave a lot on my computer, but I use sketchbook pro the most. I'd like to hear your apinion on the sketchbook pro and if you recomend a better one! I like simple programs, like I don't have to go through 12 steps to get this kind of brush. That kind of thing lol! 

All the art programs I have are:
Sketchbook pro (duh)
PaintTool SAI
Fire Alpaca 
Artrage
Corel Painter 12

What do you think???


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Sep 24, 2014)

I use Photoshop CS5 and PaintToolSAI.

Used to only use PS5 but I recently decided to switch to SAI because its much lighter on my now aging laptop. I miss Photoshop's custom brushes but I've found drawing on SAI to be much simpler than PS. I still use PS for certain things such as photo editing and doing simple backgrounds.


----------



## Obsydian (Sep 24, 2014)

I use Manga Studio 5 almost exclusively nowadays. It does everything I need and the tools are great. 
I throw in photoshop for touch ups when needed.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 24, 2014)

GIMP. 

It has two benefits.
1- it's free
2- if you say 'I love GIMP', people think you're a pervert


----------



## Rydenan (Sep 24, 2014)

Artrage! Woo! Of course, when I tell this to any real artist, they just look at me like I draw on an Etch-a-Sketch and smile. :/
But if it's simplicity you want, you can't beat it! Plus it's cheap and there's a full-featured demo.


----------



## Hewge (Sep 25, 2014)

I just use Paint Tool SAI.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 25, 2014)

Paint.NET cause I'm poor like that.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 25, 2014)

Pencil and paper. I'm rubbish with stylus pads. 
I have no scanner so I can't upload anything yet :. my bf has a scanner but he's miles away, my dad has one but I don't want to scan my rude stuff on there, I could use the scanner at the sperg drop-in centre I volunteer at but once again... some rude things.


----------



## PriestessShizuka (Oct 5, 2014)

Gimp 'cause it's free and I'm so used to it. XD I normally use Photoshop 'cause it's just plain better for the effects I want and the quality of those effects...and the quality of everything else in general...but currently I don't have it so Gimp it is.


----------



## RTDragon (Oct 5, 2014)

I use Sketchbook Pro 6, and AZDrawing the latter is free the former i use more since it's a nice program to sketch with.


----------



## Alpha_Wolph (Oct 5, 2014)

Paint.NET (For accurate lines)
Fire Alpaca (Rough sketches)
Photoshop CS6 (Color/Effects)


----------



## Meekish (Oct 5, 2014)

I use PS CS6, though I still don't know how to use it properly. >o<
I tried using SAI several times. I just can't get used to it. :c


----------



## Coffox (Oct 5, 2014)

Krita.

hey its free and steam supported.

i mean i do good old fashioned sketchbook paper, pencil, and then pen for clean outline.

scan and then digital.

I... am not great at it though


----------



## saphilc (Oct 8, 2014)

from my point of view sai is better than photoshop because the stabilization and the brush engine... but manga studio 5 is better than sai because of the ui (and a ton of other features)


----------



## Synec (Oct 11, 2014)

photoshopcc, illustratorcc, aftereffectscc, blender, maya. it's a good time when temp-jobs give you year-long subscriptions :F


----------



## CaptainEllipsis (Oct 11, 2014)

I only use PS CS5 for my furry stuff, 3DS Max for interior design and shenanigans.
I kind of want to try SAI (because the stabilizer seems so cool), but I'm so used to PS now .


----------



## finchspark (Oct 14, 2014)

I tend to use Paint Tool SAI for sketching, FireAlpaca for lineart, and GIMP for messing with color balance.


----------



## Inpw (Oct 14, 2014)

Paint shop pro


----------



## MissFleece (Oct 14, 2014)

I use firealpaca for everything.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm on Manga Studio, Photoshop, and Sketchup (for backgrounds, I'm horrible at BG's).


----------



## moko (Oct 14, 2014)

i just got clip studio paint/manga studio and its MY FAVORITE now! if i was on my pc, i'd use SAI as well :3


----------



## LokiOfSassgaard (Oct 19, 2014)

I use SAI exclusively.  The only exception is if I need to outline something, like text, which I do in GIMP.


----------



## xofrats (Oct 22, 2014)

I use FireAlpaca for drawing everything.
I also have photoshop CS2 to make GIFs but I draw the pictures in FireAlpaca first.


----------



## SnowYuki (Nov 9, 2014)

I use Sai, because I can afford it but I highly prefer the program now^^, and Gimp for editing and text(I'm not about to spend $1000+, for a program I'm not gonna use)

So Sai for making art
Gimp for minor edits and text, oh and gif stuff


----------



## Pinky (Nov 9, 2014)

I don't draw often but I use Paint Sai and Paint.net.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 10, 2014)

mostly photoshop. I also use Sketchbook Pro, artrage and Manga Studio 5. depending. A great tool for artist block is Alchemy


----------



## Shiroashi (Nov 15, 2014)

I use Photoshop CS6, before that i used Gimp2 a lot. I had to get PS for Design-School so that was that and i will never go back! 
I like to test different programs too, every freeware software out there that has a name, but yet they just can't compare to photoshop... or at least that's my opinion.


----------



## Godtier (Nov 17, 2014)

FireAlpaca! It's like SAI...but you can use it on a Mac. And instead of having to pirate it, it was free - which was great.


----------



## Armendariz (Nov 20, 2014)

I use GIMP most often to be honest, although it's not a very professional tool (lacking severely on the colour and image customization, not to mention the wondrous Clipping Mask). And because of it I still keep Photoshop around, to customize colours, prepare for print, check CMYK, blabla... But I simply adore GIMP's Ink tool. I also like it's simple yet varied brush customization.

I use Illustrator for vectorial and text work. For Text composition, it's really an obligatory tool.
InDesign is also a must have for all the page editing. Uh, when there's actually page design to do.


----------



## Ruggy (Nov 20, 2014)

A combination of Paint Tool SAI and Photoshop, leaning heavily on SAI. With the Lazy Nezumi app thing, Photoshop is a viable inking tool, but I can't seem to recreate the blending that SAI does. In SAI, I've got my brush for when I want to lay down color with minimal blending, and my brush for when I want to blend, aaand I dunno, if it ain't broke...

That said, I'll use photoshop if I need to apply layer textures (it is still much better at that than SAI imo), lay out a grid, work with text, blah blah blah. If SAI can't do it, Photoshop probably can.

It's pretty convenient that SAI reads .PSD files, really. Almost all of my more complicated pieces go through each program a couple of times before they're done.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 20, 2014)

Godtier said:


> FireAlpaca! It's like SAI...but you can use it on a Mac. And instead of having to pirate it, it was free - which was great.



That's good because using pirated software on paid jobs is a huge no no.


----------

